# What happened after Austin dumped Uber (hint: it's not good)



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

http://www.thedrive.com/tech/3572/what-its-like-to-live-in-a-city-without-uber

This is what happens when blue, big-city politics take over.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

Simple solution- don't drink! What is wrong with people in this country that they can't have fun without consuming alcohol?


----------



## satxsatx (Feb 10, 2016)

This is what happens with Uber and Lyft intentionally, gratuitously hurt their drivers and riders, 9+ months before Austin's regs apply. 

What's already happened in Houston and NYC with stricter regs, which regs will also apply in Austin in Feb 2017, will undoubtedly happen in the many other cities watching closely what the first 3 cities are doing.

I haven't seen much sympathy for U/L from Austin U/L drivers, quite the opposite.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

This is what happens when a technology company acts like a six year old child.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

renbutler said:


> http://www.thedrive.com/tech/3572/what-its-like-to-live-in-a-city-without-uber
> 
> This is what happens when blue, big-city politics take over.


Seriously?

Um, Uber didn't want to play by a set of rules, sponsored a ballot initiative, couldn't buy enough votes even though they spent 8.6 million dollars, lost, had a tantrum and left.

There was a vote and people voted for a reasonable set of safeguards that unfortunately interfered with Uber's concept of disposable driver. We can't onboard them fast enough if we have to get them fingerprinted and licensed. Perhaps you shouldn't be taking just anyone with a pulse and a car. Trying to blame this on blue politics is simply too easy and intellectually dishonest, please try a little harder.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The referenced article is what you expect from Ubershills. If you are doing the same thing as a taxi, you should be subject to the same rules.

The Good Voters of Austin told Uber and Lyft that they wanted this. Are Lyft and Uber so arrogant and self-absorbed that they do not think that they need listen to their customers? Maybe one of them should hire Adrian Fenty; he would be a perfect match for that corporate culture. I understand that he lives somewhere around the Silicon Valley, but I do not know if he is looking for a job. He would not listen to the voters in Washington, so he got booted.

Now the Chicago Aldermen are trying to tell Uber and Lyft that a judge has informed them, unofficially, that there is a problem with regulating taxis and not regulating TNCs. While we are aware that Uber and Lyft ignore the law, I would pay to see the look on T. Kalanick's face when Federal Marshals frog march him into an aeroplane and haul him off to Chicago to face the judge on a Contempt citation. Emmanuel always has considered himself to be a Law Unto Himself, so it will be entertaining to watch him try to stop it. 


"No thank you, no 'butter' on the popcorn, please..............."



There are other TNCs moving into Austin. It will be back to what it was, shortly. Austin was and Houston will be dress rehearsals for the alt-TNCs for Chicago. The smarter alt-TNCs will start moving into Chicago and begin to onboard drivers and pre-comply with the rules, shortly.

Uber and Lyft both already comply with more stringent regulations in New York City. If I were a resident, a voter or a "leader" in Austin, Houston or Chicago, I would be insulted that Uber and Lyft are giving me second class treatment. Both of them comply with New York regulations with nary a whimper, but they threaten me with a boycott?

It brings to mind the scene in that recent computer enhanced movie about the Spartan resistance at Thermopylai. Before the battle, the Persians did send an emissary to demand Sparta's submission. The Spartans throw him into a well. Before pushing in the emissary, the Spartan King Leonidas (there were two Kings in Ancient Sparta) lists the reasons that he is throwing the emissary into the well: "You insult My Queen, you threaten my people with death and slavery.........." The Good Voters of Houston and Chicago should throw Uber and Lyft both into the Gulf and Lake, respectively.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm glad those blue big city politics HAD the BALLS to say to no U/L, unlike other cities politicians who Can't even buy balls, let anime have any.

Uber/Lyft is a great technological model. There's no question about that. But everything else apart from the technological aspect of it is well.... uhhh hmmmm .. well y'all know the rest.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Travis , is that you ?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

renbutler said:


> http://www.thedrive.com/tech/3572/what-its-like-to-live-in-a-city-without-uber
> 
> This is what happens when blue, big-city politics take over.


What a POS article. OMG, some millenial had to walk 4 blocks instead of calling an Uber.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

satxsatx said:


> What's already happened in Houston and NYC with stricter regs, which regs will also apply in Austin in Feb 2017, *will undoubtedly happen in the many other cities* watching closely what the first 3 cities are doing.


Rounding up fingerprints and extorting the free market through excessive taxation may fly in Austin and NYC (and similar liberal utopias), but it won't fly in other cities and towns. Believe it or not, common sense legislation and respect for basic privacy of American citizens still exists. Good on uBer and Lyft for drawing a line in the sand. And no, I'm not a schill... just strongly believe the city of Austin is dead wrong on this one.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Austin City lawmakers probably celebrated their "victory" over uBer & Lyft at this bar...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> Austin City lawmakers probably celebrated their "victory" over uBer & Lyft at this bar...


Ya' know, I _*LOVE*_ that sign. It sends me ROTFLMFAOWIPMGDP. Mind you, this is coming from someone who disagrees with the sentiment in which you posted the sign. Further, I the only reason that I might "Feel the Bern" is that I would prefer him to Mrs. Clinton. Not that such is saying much; I would prefer anyone to Mrs. Clinton. In reality, I am no fan of his, either.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

uberlift said:


> Simple solution- don't drink! What is wrong with people in this country that they can't have fun without consuming alcohol?


EXACTLY !!


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

renbutler said:


> http://www.thedrive.com/tech/3572/what-its-like-to-live-in-a-city-without-uber
> 
> This is what happens when blue, big-city politics take over.


*Also, the city allows cab drivers to smoke in their cars.

That wouldn't happen in my Uber or Lyft. I agree with finger printing, but there has to be a happy medium so Austin don't have to put up with poor taxi service.*


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

uberlift said:


> Simple solution- don't drink! What is wrong with people in this country that they can't have fun without consuming alcohol?


 Finally! Someone who agrees with me on this one!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

renbutler said:


> http://www.thedrive.com/tech/3572/what-its-like-to-live-in-a-city-without-uber
> 
> This is what happens when blue, big-city politics take over.


 Another uber shill. Not surprising!


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Finally! Someone who agrees with me on this one!


Prohibition failed get over it.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

"It’s been a disastrous test case, an object lesson, and a warning. Demanding fair wages and labor practices for Uber drivers is one thing. The new livery drivers are workers, and workers deserve rights. But what’s happening in Austin right now has nothing to do with that. It’s more like ink-fingered machine patronage, 1970s Chicago-style, with all the resulting inconvenience and petty injustice. Cities can try to roadblock the shared-car express if they want. But no one’s going to enjoy that ride."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UofMDriver said:


> *Also, the city allows cab drivers to smoke in their cars.
> That wouldn't happen in my Uber or Lyft.*


Cigaret smoke does not bother me. I used to allow it in the cab. The City makes us display *NO SMOKING* signs in the cab. I used to put a sign under it that read: "This NO SMOKING sign is here because City Regulations mandate its presence. The Driver cordially invites you to ignore it".

First came Uber Black. Uber Taxi came next. One thing that I noticed was that Uber Taxi passengers did not like cigaret smoke. When I replaced the cab, I stopped allowing smoking. My market is dictating it. It matters little that I agree with it or do not. The customers pay the freight, they get to dictate what they want. They do not like smoke, I do not allow it. I have little problem with my market's dictating my business practices. I have major problems with the government's micromanaging my business. The government can not manage its own business; what make it think that it can micromanage mine? The market, that is another story.................................


----------



## justwhoiam (Feb 3, 2016)

Fare and Get Me are easily handling the load here in Austin. Travis, don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

What's with this "get over it" term. If pax can't find a designated driver, and find a way to get home from a bar, it
's simple. Don't drink in the first place. If any one needs to "get over it" it's these spoiled entitled pax, who can't walk four blocks.
They can spend the night in jail for all I care. Prohibition has nothing to do with this.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Why do somefolks keep insisting that Austin dumped uber. They left because they didn't want to follow any of the rules. Big difference!


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UofMDriver said:


> Prohibition failed get over it.


What does prohibition have to do with anything? If you want to drink, stay at home and booze it up all you want.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> What's with this "get over it" term.


It is Newspeak for "Lie down and stop disagreeing with me, especially if you are disagreeing in an intelligent manner.".


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> "It's been a disastrous test case, an object lesson, and a warning. Demanding fair wages and labor practices for Uber drivers is one thing. The new livery drivers are workers, and workers deserve rights. But what's happening in Austin right now has nothing to do with that. It's more like ink-fingered machine patronage, 1970s Chicago-style, with all the resulting inconvenience and petty injustice. Cities can try to roadblock the shared-car express if they want. But no one's going to enjoy that ride."


Solution is simple de-regulate across the board


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UofMDriver said:


> Prohibition failed get over it.


Drunks will always need babysitters get over it.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Solution is simple de-regulate across the board


Sure, but then the Govt would miss out on regulation income, and we'll have to accept the inevitable increased frequency of headlines from the trouble makers.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> Sure, but then the Govt would miss out on regulation income, and we'll have to accept the inevitable increased frequency of headlines from the trouble makers.


Exactly

No one is special


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Exactly
> 
> No one is special


Except me


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> Except me


You are my friend 
Some times I really miss it


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Sure, but then the Govt would miss out on regulation income, and we'll have to accept the inevitable increased frequency of headlines from the trouble makers.


Uber probably spends more money on lobbyists/and such to stay deregulated then it does paying the costs of being regulated.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Uber probably spends more money on lobbyists/and such to stay deregulated then it does paying the costs of being regulated.


I half believe that, but they screwed up their plans in Austin. Not sure they really know how to be a Lobbyist. But if their $60 Billion net worth is true, it enough to be dangerous.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> Except me


Yes.
You are special.

Just like everyone else.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Bullshit....

The new co. pay more & take less in fees.

Edit: 99 cents a ride & cc processing fees. That's it. You idiots have drank the uber kool-aid way too much.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Why do somefolks keep insisting that Austin dumped uber. They left because they didn't want to follow any of the rules. Big difference!


Yep. They were told long in advance about when fingerprinting and FBI beckground checks would go into effect. Uber pretended to agree, then tried to frame the regulations as a 'new' thing imposed by the 'unfair and oppressive' Austin legislature.

Pretty sure Travis Kalinick wouldn't let a maid or groundskeeper anywhere near his property without a thorough background check.


----------

